# Hmmm I wanna try SEWING bettas! =D



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not the actual fish. >.> I mean... making bettas with sewing =D I got fabric. Lots. of. fabric. >.> I wanna do one right now!! -half asleep but don't care-


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

do it!! Like a stuffed animal right... Well fish...


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Ha Ha, thats awesomly creative.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i wanna see :-D i'll love to see pics )


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

I totally want to learn how to sew creatures but never did... so if you do this you must share! I can't wait to see!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol I sure will show. I'm going to make it bigger  I made it small first, and it's too hard LOL!!


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

I made one like that before!!  turned out pretty good...so I made another.. now I need to make one of my new girly and Mr. Bubbles xD Pretty easy, just sketch a body, a head, and then whatever type of tail you want, fins, sew it together and ta-da! Good Luck with yours, Sena!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

thanks =D I'm going to work on it today hopefully.


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Cool!  These are the ones I based mine off of- http://www.etsy.com/listing/33252171/betta-plush-boy-custom


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hehehe they are so cute!!


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

*squee* look at this one!  http://www.etsy.com/listing/81422998/gold-and-navy-felt-fish?ref=cat3_gallery_24

*runs and grabs felt/fabric and scissors*


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha!!! I was on google and saw goldfish ones so that's when I decided I wanted to make a betta one :lol:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i wanna do some... but uhh i can't sew and i have no equipment or anything >->"


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I bought a 25 year old sewing machine, for 10.00. And guess what? works better than any NEW one =D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@Sena: That is such a good Idea! I would love to see. We have amazing creative people on this forum!

@Zappity: Your's looks so cute and very exact considering it's a plush!

I would definitely pay about $5=$10 for them! I could definitely see them being sold in stores as well!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I totally would sell them ^.^ if I had a mannequin, I'd be doing lots of fashion stuff.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Haha.

*Weird Thought:* I just thought of dressing up your betta fish lol. It is so impossible and would most likely irritate them if it doesn't irritate me first! Just something that popped into my head when I heard fish and fashion in one sentence. Any thoughts past 1am is just a bit coo-coo or dangerous :shock:.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I am sure Conan would LOVE a frilly dress. (to which he would viciously attack me and not let go the next time he'd see me xDDD after tearing it to shreds)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Haha. That made my day!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, I haven't sewn worth a damn since grade 10, (I made Eyore once!) but I am going to have to make a betta now.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes. everyone should make a fabric betta >.> and then post 'em. =D :lol:


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> @Sena: That is such a good Idea! I would love to see. We have amazing creative people on this forum!
> 
> @Zappity: Your's looks so cute and very exact considering it's a plush!
> 
> I would definitely pay about $5=$10 for them! I could definitely see them being sold in stores as well!


hehe, thanks! but those aren't mine...xD But they're very similar. I'll try and get pictures later today and post them.





bettalover2033 said:


> Haha.
> 
> *Weird Thought:* I just thought of dressing up your betta fish lol. It is so impossible and would most likely irritate them if it doesn't irritate me first! Just something that popped into my head when I heard fish and fashion in one sentence. Any thoughts past 1am is just a bit coo-coo or dangerous :shock:.


Omg, Mr. Bubbles would kill me XD Little Fish prolly wouldn't care, but she'd be scared xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:
Little Fish: "WHAT IS THIS MADNESS?!"


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Zappity said:


> hehe, thanks! but those aren't mine...xD But they're very similar. I'll try and get pictures later today and post them.


Oh. Well they are still cute! You have to post them soon!


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> :lol:
> Little Fish: "WHAT IS THIS MADNESS?!"


lol exactly!! She gives me that face a lot anyway, lol xD


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## MissPokemaster (Jan 18, 2012)

I've been inspired! I've never been good at making plushies, but I used to be good at embroidering. Pillow cases, little things like that. I'd love to get a big pillow case and embroider my two little bettas on it! Next chance I get to run out, I'm gonna get a light colored pillowcase and lots of dark and light blue thread, some grey and red! >o<


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

So...did you do it, Sena? I wanna see pictures if you did!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Zomg it's like you read my mind! I wanted to make one just to give it a shot. (Using ruffles for the fins and such.)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry roomie disconnected my internet and put me out 550.00. When I get internet I'll post


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

Sena Hansler said:


> Sorry roomie disconnected my internet and put me out 550.00. When I get internet I'll post


Omigosh, I'm so sorry!  Jerk! Why on earth would they do that? Hope you come back soon!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

because he is a bum wad. :lol: Well got internet now! thank god.... i had to do a lot of things without the help of this site and it kinda sucks lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll try to add a pic today or tomorrow


----------

